# OMG! I am in SO much trouble!



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I bought a small roach colony early last year and had a break out - I got rid of them and scoured the room they were in and put down sticky traps and after a year of not seeing them I forgot about them.

Just moved the dogs' beds for a 'spring clean' in a different room and found a junvenille roach arrgghh. :bash:

Any ideas on what I can do please?

My Hubby is going to kill me if he finds one.

And, as it's a Juvinelle - does this mean that they are breeding somewhere?


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

what species of roach were they?


----------



## richard hardwick (Jan 2, 2010)

more sticky traps :lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

madavies65 said:


> what species of roach were they?


Dubai


----------



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

quizicalkat said:


> And, as it's a Juvinelle - does this mean that they are breeding somewhere?


is it possible that a juvenile could have escaped recently?


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

cornsnakejay said:


> is it possible that a juvenile could have escaped recently?


 
nope I haven't had them in the house since I got rid of the small colony just use mealies and crickets now


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

I've given up with crickets because they always escape so have mealworms and Dubias.

My hampsters managed to raid the mealworm tub twice and horded them all into her cages. She managed to break into the Cockroach tub but luckily she couldn't get back out. My mum would have gone ape is she'd broke the roaches out.

I'm really suprised you have them breading in your house. I always thought they wouldn't surive. Someone else found some adults in their shed after six months but no juviniles.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Gentoo said:


> I've given up with crickets because they always escape so have mealworms and Dubias.
> 
> My hampsters managed to raid the mealworm tub twice and horded them all into her cages. She managed to break into the Cockroach tub but luckily she couldn't get back out. My mum would have gone ape is she'd broke the roaches out.
> 
> I'm really suprised you have them breading in your house. I always thought they wouldn't surive. Someone else found some adults in their shed after six months but no juviniles.


I was really hoping someone was going to tell me they they *CAN'T* be breeding in my house! This is definatly a youngster - I am really hoping that it just hitched a lift home from a friends house:whistling2:


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

YouTube - Shampoo - Trouble


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> YouTube - Shampoo - Trouble


:lol2: more trouble than that!


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

I've had one escapee while the kids were feeding our BD on the rug as the little bugger scuttled under the TV unit.

Found it next day not looking too healthy as it was dehidrated and cold (for a roach). Didn't get more than 3 feet away from where it escaped.

So unless you keep your whole house super warm and they are able to get to a supply of moisture and food I can't see how they could be breeding in your house.

Send the little bugger to me and I'll give it a nice home :flrt:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Burpy said:


> I've had one escapee while the kids were feeding our BD on the rug as the little bugger scuttled under the TV unit.
> 
> Found it next day not looking too healthy as it was dehidrated and cold (for a roach). Didn't get more than 3 feet away from where it escaped.
> 
> ...


Ohh that is good news - although our house is quite warm but we have hard flooring so I can't see where it can get moisture from - hopefull just an errant hitchhicker then.

Sorry the little blighter 'passed away' yesterday:whistling2:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

quizicalkat said:


> Dubai


_Blaptica Dubia_

Not Dubai! :lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Crownan said:


> _Blaptica Dubia_
> 
> Not Dubai! :lol2:


 :lol2: bah humbug


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

quizicalkat said:


> :lol2: bah humbug


Haha, I know, but they are getting miss spelt so often that people actually think they are Dubai roaches! :lol2:


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

Should start using the geographical name argentine roach lol, but then they would get misspelt though time and they would become austrailian roaches... Tut! Lol


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

cbarnes1987 said:


> Should start using the geographical name argentine roach lol, but then they would get misspelt though time and they would become austrailian roaches... Tut! Lol


They're Guyanan Orange Spotted Roaches


----------



## lisa.fitness (Nov 3, 2010)

Dont mean to panic you, but we had an infestation of roaches at work and they were in a changing room that is really cold!
On the plus side, it would be very unusual to only see one if you had a problem (little worrying though since its a young'un).
Turn the lights off at night and wait about 30 mins - if you have a problem youll know about it when the lights come back on :lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

lisa.fitness said:


> Dont mean to panic you, but we had an infestation of roaches at work and they were in a changing room that is really cold!
> On the plus side, it would be very unusual to only see one if you had a problem (little worrying though since its a young'un).
> Turn the lights off at night and wait about 30 mins - if you have a problem youll know about it when the lights come back on :lol2:


Gee thanks for that:whip:

:lol2:.

Haven't seen anymore I am thinking that maybe it hitch-hiked home with me from my friends.:whistling2:


----------



## lisa.fitness (Nov 3, 2010)

haha sorry, i thought my first post on this site should be useful!! :whistling2:
No seriously, if you had a problem you would know about it by now :2thumb:


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

*my lot cant climb up the side of the glass tank they live in,, fingers crossed it stays like this lol*


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

Crownan said:


> _Blaptica Dubia_
> 
> Not Dubai! :lol2:


_Blaptica dubia_
One capital not two :Na_Na_Na_Na:
:lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

<groans>

:lol2:


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

quizicalkat said:


> <groans>
> 
> :lol2:


Aww  There's escapee mice in my house.. If that makes you feel any better? :lol2:


----------



## draongunner (Feb 19, 2008)

Ive got a snake missing in my house, been six weeks now !!!!!:gasp:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

ImAly said:


> Aww  There's escapee mice in my house.. If that makes you feel any better? :lol2:


lol but I know my cats would sort that little prolem out sharpish!



draongunner said:


> Ive got a snake missing in my house, been six weeks now !!!!!:gasp:


We've had one or two of those go missing too:lol2: all accounted for now though


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

ive heard of roaches survive and breed without a head so i dought that a bit of a chil would defeat them, there NAILS!!! Haha :2thumb:


----------



## nocturnalchunk (Oct 23, 2010)

if your finding littleuns all they can be doing is breeding like billy-o.

time to let a battalion of beardies loose for a free buffet.


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

just get yourself a Sav, that will sort them out: victory: just make sure you keep the family pets out of the way, unless you dont like them of course:lol:


----------



## nocturnalchunk (Oct 23, 2010)

sorry noob here. what is a sav? (be gentle):blush:


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

A Sav is a Savanah Monitor or Bosc, their like regular lizards but with bottomless stomaches :2thumb:


----------



## nocturnalchunk (Oct 23, 2010)

Ahh I see. Cheers for clearing that up. I'm not much of a lizard guy. Yet...........


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

You are a lizard guy, you just dont know it yet :lol2:


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

lisa.fitness said:


> haha sorry, i thought my first post on this site should be useful!! :whistling2:
> No seriously, if you had a problem you would know about it by now :2thumb:


 Its a different type of roach these need to be heated.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

as much trouble as me when i mixed a load of eco-earth in my mums new ken-wood mixer ? lol


----------

